# Fried Eggs - Hint



## TheEEjit (Aug 31, 2009)

Fancy a couple of fried eggs on toast, but don't want all the fat, then griddle 'em. 

And if you haven't got a George Foreman, try the sandwich toaster at the back of the cupboard. You may end up with triangular eggs, or some other weird shape, but they don't half taste good. 

EEjit


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2009)

ty EEjit nice tip x


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hiya ... 

Thanks for the tip ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good cheers, here's another tip  I heard from the hairy bikers recently.
For poaching eggs, drop them whilst still in their shell into boiling water for 20 secs then take them out and crack them open in the water, it should stop them being so spread out? Hmm not sure how to explain it, it keeps the egg together more I guess, tried it once so far and it does work though maybe 30 secs would be better.


----------



## HelenP (Aug 31, 2009)

Another tip is to use one of those silicone sheets - available from the pound shop/99p shop/Poundland!! - you cut to size, and you don't need to use any oil, just break the egg/s on top.  Takes a bit longer, and (as I'm a hopeless cook!) I found it did stick a little bit, but worth it, to get fat free eggs!!  (I think!)

xx
PS - I like the sound of that tip for poached eggs, rossi_mac, mine do tend to go everywhere!!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for tips.


----------



## MartinX123 (Jan 21, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good cheers, here's another tip  I heard from the hairy bikers recently.
> For poaching eggs, drop them whilst still in their shell into boiling water for 20 secs then take them out and crack them open in the water, it should stop them being so spread out? Hmm not sure how to explain it, it keeps the egg together more I guess, tried it once so far and it does work though maybe 30 secs would be better.




Alsoput a capful of white wine vinegar or cder vinegar in the water an it helps keep them together. Oh and make sure the water hs been turned down from boiling as the bubbles make the egg spread


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

another tip for poached eggs is swirl the water and drop the egg into the centre of the swirl. caws the waters moving it stops the eggs from spreading out so much   (mum used to b a cook, so ive learnt some handy stuff)


----------



## am64 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> another tip for poached eggs is swirl the water and drop the egg into the centre of the swirl. caws the waters moving it stops the eggs from spreading out so much   (mum used to b a cook, so ive learnt some handy stuff)



snap i know that one but the trick i was taught was after dropping it into the swirling water remove from heat untill it starts to solidify then simmer till the water starts to rise...remove from heat drain and yummy


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm naughty if I have fried egg - I fry it in bertoli (think I have had fried egg twice since diagnoses Apr 08) Sad really.

But I love poached eggs - I drop a little rape seed oil in the water when cooking them and this seems to stop them spreading - they normally come out looking like fried eggs - all small and compact x


----------

